# Going to Italy



## oldman (Feb 26, 2019)

OK, so my wife wants to go to Italy this summer during August. Normally, we use the services of a travel office, but I thought maybe someone on this forum could help us. We would like to visit a few small villages (towns) that reflect the true Italy. We will be flying into Rome, so if someone knows of a small town or village, not too far from Rome, please reply. That would be helpful and most appreciated. 

After we have been in Rome for two days, we will meet up with our tour group and go with them for the next ten days. I have never done one of these tours with a group, so I hope that it’s enjoyable.

Also, if you know of a hotel in Rome that is also true Italian, not a Holiday Inn or a Hilton, please let me know. The hotel should be at least 4-star with a private bath and not too small. Same for a restaurant. I don’t care for gourmet food, so something that just offers good Italian food would suit just fine. 

Thanks.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2019)

I don't Oldman, but want to make sure you get a/c wherever you stay. I'd heard it's hot there in August. I would love to go to Italy; you're lucky!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 26, 2019)

Would love to go to Italy, France and England..........but finances call for a move to Colorado instead. 

So, all I can say oldman is.......have fun!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2019)

Oldman I lived and worked  in Northern Italy near Verona in the 90's, and we're going to Southern Italy this year again on holiday .  However I've  never visited Rome so I can't suggest anywhere for you from experience, but here's some options from TA of villages near Rome 

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowT...coastal_village_close_to_Rome-Rome_Lazio.html


----------



## jujube (Feb 26, 2019)

The first time I went to Rome, I stayed in a convent.  Happy hour in the bar was a bummer but those nun could really disco.   

The second and third time, I stayed at a Salvation Army hotel.  Excellent drumming circle but the prayers at breakfast were a bit long.


----------



## oldman (Feb 26, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Oldman I lived and worked  in Northern Italy near Verona in the 90's, and we're going to Southern Italy this year again on holiday .  However I've  never visited Rome so I can't suggest anywhere for you from experience, but here's some options from TA of villages near Rome
> 
> https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowT...coastal_village_close_to_Rome-Rome_Lazio.html




I never thought about TripAdvisor, duh. I am going to do some studying on that site and hopefully, find something. I don’t plan on driving over there, so I will have to arrange for a private car. I don’t like to share ride. I did that when we went to England. Not very enjoyable. 

After this trip, it will be my choice and I am choosing Africa. My wife already suspects what I’m leaning towards and is trying to direct me towards doing the Scandinavian countries, which is another choice of mine. I would really like to go to Greece while in Italy and visit my Grandfather’s hometown. 

Having free travel really helps with the expenses, but we also travel F/C. We save our points using the United credit card.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 26, 2019)

I've been to Many of the Greek Islands, but never to the mainland.. ..I hope you manage to get to visit your grandfathers' home..


----------



## moosehead (Feb 26, 2019)

Hope you and your Wife have a great time. We were in Rome a few years back. While on a cruise we booked an excursion that included a trip to Pompeii, a very long walk up to the top of Mount Vesuvius, Rome colosseum, the Vatican...And no, we didn't meet the Pope but we did run into Guiseppe...Actually I ran into him while Sue was off checking out a shop full of stuff. He wanted to know if I'd like to see pictures of his sister. I politely declined and I think he called me some kind of fruit.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2019)

moosehead said:


> Hope you and your Wife have a great time. We were in Rome a few years back. While on a cruise we booked an excursion that included a trip to Pompeii, a very long walk up to the top of Mount Vesuvius, Rome colosseum, the Vatican...And no, we didn't meet the Pope but we did run into Guiseppe...Actually I ran into him while Sue was off checking out a shop full of stuff. He wanted to know if I'd like to see pictures of his sister. I politely declined and I think he called me some kind of fruit.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2019)

Typically Roman is-

Spaghetti alla Carbonara - Roman classic made with Pecorino Romano  cheese, guanciale or pancetta, Parmigiano cheese, black pepper and eggs.  When the eggs and cheese hit the hot *pasta* they combine to make a creamy sauce that clings to each strand of spaghetti.

There is no cream in it; it's not Alfredo sauce.


----------



## IKE (Feb 27, 2019)

A civilian at the time I went to northern Italy alone in the late fall / early winter of 77' to complete a combination of Libyan and Italian military training prior to going to Libya.

During my aprox. two weeks there I had reservations made for me in a nice hotel in Arona, Italy.....Arona is normally a sleepy little town of about 12,000 residents but from what I understand it gets quite touristy during the summer months.

I was given the option of either having a driver or a rental car and I elected to have the rental.....when not training I drove my Fiat rental all over the area and only got lost twice several miles from the hotel and had to stop and ask for directions on how to get back to the hotel. 

Being in a small town there was a language barrier but I found the Italian people in the area I was were very friendly and accommodating.

The language barrier:

Wanting to eat in the hotel as little as possible (breakfast only) on my second or third day there I was wandering around one evening and found a small mom and pop restaurant that the locals frequented, no English was spoken but luckily the owner (and only cook) was an ex Italian merchant seaman who spoke enough English to where him and I could get our points across to each other.....him and I hit it off and he asked me to start coming in closer to closing time for supper (I never ordered but left whatever I ate up to him) and then after closing and locking up him and I would sit, talk and drink several shots of Grappa together.  

Sightseeing wise the highlight of my trip was taking the 4+ hour train ride from Arona, through the snow covered Swiss Alps, to Zurich where I spent two days prior to flying to Libya.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2019)

Be aware Oldman that Italians don't do food in the afternoons in the cafe's (btw a cafe or coffee shop in Italy is known as a Bar). That's to say, between 2pm and around 6 or 7pm you can only get coffee and cake... so if you want some lunch you'll be out of luck between those times. Italians eat heartily in the evening and usually as late as possible. It's the norm to see whole families eating at 10pm despite the fact the children have to be at school in the morning.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 27, 2019)

oldman said:


> I never thought about TripAdvisor, duh. I am going to do some studying on that site and hopefully, find something. I don’t plan on driving over there, so I will have to arrange for a private car. I don’t like to share ride. I did that when we went to England. Not very enjoyable.....".



I'm a huge proponent of TripAdvisor. I've been using them for 10 years as wife and I do at least a few trips a year. Getting direct advice from the locals (or website links), or non-locals who have familiarity with the area in question, has always worked out well for me. I don't drive overseas and have had good experiences with bus and train, with some planning in advance. Be aware that most bus and train companies will have apps that give you timetables which help greatly with trip planning.
   Good luck on the trip. If I may suggest, unless you really have a strong desire to see the larger towns (as Rome), consider more scenic areas such as Tuscany and get into the hill towns. But, you have your own ideas of what you want to see.


----------



## oldman (Feb 27, 2019)

I found a town that sounds ideal and is not too far from Rome. The name of the village is Aguillara Sabazia. It sounds ideal. Actually, my wife found it by accident. She remembered watching an episode of the TV show “Everybody Loves Raymond” that was filmed there and she thought that if she ever went to Italy that she would like to visit that village. 

After being in Rome for two days, we will be joining a tour group with Perillo Tours. I never did a tour group before, so I am hoping for the best. We will be together for ten days. I’m actually more interested in the history and culture of the country. 

I am am going to do my best to get to Greece after the tour is over.


----------



## oldman (Feb 27, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Be aware Oldman that Italians don't do food in the afternoons in the cafe's (btw a cafe or coffee shop in Italy is known as a Bar). That's to say, between 2pm and around 6 or 7pm you can only get coffee and cake... so if you want some lunch you'll be out of luck between those times. Italians eat heartily in the evening and usually as late as possible. It's the norm to see whole families eating at 10pm despite the fact the children have to be at school in the morning.



Really? Uh-oh, that may be a problem. I have to eat my dinner before 6:00.


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 27, 2019)

When we were in Italy and Spain we ate our big meal at mid day and a light meal, usually in a
pub, in the early evening.  The dining room in most hotels only open at 9:00pm and that was
too late for us.


----------



## oldman (Feb 28, 2019)

There is no way that I will be able to eat a heavy, spicy meal after 6. I have a disease called Barett’s Esophagus. I used to have Acid Reflux, which damaged the lining of my esophagus and caused the BE, which is pre cancerous. So, I take Omeprazole (40 mgs.) one x daily, 1/2 hour before my first meal of the day. No really spicy foods. This is what I get for eating airport food most of my adult life. Chili’s restaurant used to be a favorite of mine.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2019)

I hope you can work that out OM, surely there are some places open. I just saw this pic of the town from across the lake, it's so pretty.

*




*


----------



## oldman (Feb 28, 2019)

RR....It looks like a golden city. I’m not really all that excited about going. My wife is a retired professor from a major university here in the east and she has always wanted to go there, so I have been “putting on” like I am really up for this trip. With traveling the many, many miles that I had over my flying career, it has been hard for me to get excited about taking any trips. 

She has been to a lot of different countries, but not Italy. I am hoping to get to Greece to visit my grandfather’s home. 

I am sure that once I get there and we hook up with the tour group, things will be different.


----------



## Bob1950 (Feb 28, 2019)

I would recommend to visit Sicily. We had a long trip through the Italy in October 2018, and Sicily was the best place.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm sure you knew Anguillara Sabazia Known for Small Town, Museums and Family-Friendly Explore attractions like *Italian Air Force Museum of Vigna di Valle.*


----------



## oldman (Mar 3, 2019)

My wife bought a travel book by Fodor's and she told me that I should read it. It lists a lot of good places to visit, along with hotels and restaurants. I told her that we have an 8 1/2 hour plane ride, so I will have plenty of time for reading. 

I have heard that Sicily is also a great place to visit, but I really want to try to get to Greece. I can't imagine seeing olives growing on trees, like peaches on trees that we have here in the U.S.


----------



## CeeCee (Mar 3, 2019)

oldman said:


> My wife bought a travel book by Fodor's and she told me that I should read it. It lists a lot of good places to visit, along with hotels and restaurants. I told her that we have an 8 1/2 hour plane ride, so I will have plenty of time for reading.
> 
> I have heard that Sicily is also a great place to visit, but I really want to try to get to Greece. I can't imagine seeing olives growing on trees, like peaches on trees that we have here in the U.S.




There are olives growing on trees in Fresno County....Ive even tried one...very very bitter.


----------

